# herringbone pattern



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

i have seen this on cutting boards and table tops 
i have done the end grain before but do not know where to start on this pattern 
any help would be great


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Try Here:

http://lumberjocks.com/ganders/blog/5541


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

thats what i was looking for thanks


----------

